# [Advertising deleted]



## SabineVM (Jan 23, 2013)

[This forum is for questions about the exchange company, Trading Places International.  The only place you can advertise for a timeshare swap is our classifieds - the TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

